# My 1st seminar.



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Yikes I just signed up for my very 1st seminar and signed up for a working spot with Mighty...doubles Yikes... There are very few people I am willing to spend money to see... Can not wait! I need to start working the boys regular . We have plently of time to screw something up before then..
BTW...
The reason I have never been to a seminar before now is I trained with one of the best trainers in the country and she had everything I needed. She still does but Ward is so sensible and straight forward I can't wait to see how he approaches things.. more tricks in the toolbox is always good and I love the way his dogs work! He is not selling a "gimmick" and I love that. Just good honest training.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Have fun  he seems awesome!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

For those of us less in the know . . . Ward?? What will the seminar be covering, how much time is involved and where?


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ward Falkner Competitive Obedience Seminar.
May 31 and June 1, 2014 9am - 4pm 


Lake Elmo, MN​This is from the Flyer..


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Exciting! Have fun and I am looking forward to hearing all about it. Would you believe I have never been to a seminar either!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Just watched the you tube of his perfect performance with Zoom at the 2012 NOI. Very impressive . . . no extra flash, just getting the job done perfectly.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

That is why I am doing the seminar.. they are great to watch in the ring and he is very very nice man. Not high on himself like some giving seminars. I want to see how he does the things he does.I am guessing he approaches things like my instructor but it is always nice to see new things. 
Jessica is there anyone you would go see if given the chance? 
Ward is the only one I am interested in.. his answers are sensible and workable and he is not selling any new fad..and most of all... he is out competing alot so he knows it more than the title and how you keep your dog having fun in the ring show after show... and his do! LOVE ZOOM!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Sounds like the perfect seminar.

Gosh, that is actually a tough question. There are plenty of people that I would be interested in seeing what they do and how they train... If I did not have to pay anything! But people that I would actually want to incorporate some of their training methods into what I do, not many... Certainly not for the price of a lot of these seminars... I also agree with a lot of what you said for obedience. I would want someone who does AKC agility and knows about campaigning dogs and not someone selling a new fad. If any agility people have not seen the new spoof video on handling systems you should watch it.


----------



## timberdoodle (Mar 6, 2013)

sammydog said:


> . If any agility people have not seen the new spoof video on handling systems you should watch it.


Oh boy, I bet that's great. Is that available on youtube?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

OMG Handling System with Vergina Schadenfreude
OMG with Vergina on Vimeo

I especially like the double reverse spin AKA merry go round go round...


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Ward and Zoom were here in Saskatchewan last summer. I wasn't able to go but heard he was awesome!! If he comes back, Lexx and I will definitely be going.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm too broke for any seminars right now  Sylvia Bishop is coming here in a couple of weeks, but I'm going to have to pass this time. Connie Cleveland was also here last month, had to skip her. 

I've been to Linda Koutsky 6 times (plus going to her house across the country), and if they can ger her back again I guess I will have to get a second mortgage on my home. 

Over the years I have been to seminars by Debby Quigley, Julie Hill, Connie Cleveland, Adele Yunk, Syliva Bishop, and Linda Koutsky. Plus Carolyn Scott for freestyle.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

sammydog said:


> OMG Handling System with Vergina Schadenfreude
> OMG with Vergina on Vimeo
> 
> I especially like the double reverse spin AKA merry go round go round...


This is crazy. I watched it last night. I can just see all the handlers my age or older. Wed break bones and fall on our backsides. 

I've been to a couple Bridget seminars. I like I've done more than one because stuff has taken some time to sink in. I get more each time. I'm a newbie in obedience I take privates so it's a great opportunity for me to see others work through a problem. 

I want to do some agility seminars. There are a few trainers I've heard awesome things about. It's just they are ridiculously expensive even to audit with 2 in one household that would want to attend. Maybe someday. 

Did a field seminar last summer. Good trainer, seminar was fine but the other people attending were awful. I wouldn't do another. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

sammydog said:


> OMG Handling System with Vergina Schadenfreude
> OMG with Vergina on Vimeo
> 
> I especially like the double reverse spin AKA merry go round go round...


What a hoot. The outfit was perfect and I particularly liked the running backwards. That border collie looked pretty good though and loved him in the wig.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Hahaha. I just want to look that good wearing those itty bitty shorts.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I got to see Ward at a show just once, and it was spellbinding- he won, lol. I can't wait to hear about this- sounds like a great opportunity.


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

Titan1 said:


> Ward is so sensible and straight forward I can't wait to see how he approaches things.. more tricks in the toolbox is always good and I love the way his dogs work! He is not selling a "gimmick" and I love that. Just good honest training.


I am signed up for a seminar with him in September so please let us know how it goes.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ljilly28 said:


> I got to see Ward at a show just once, and it was spellbinding- he won, lol. I can't wait to hear about this- sounds like a great opportunity.


They are a wonderful team and he a very very nice man. I met Ward and his lovely wife at the NOI and was able to watch them two years in a row.They are an amazing team to watch for sure. What a great ambassador to our sport! I am so excited.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

TrailDogs said:


> I am signed up for a seminar with him in September so please let us know how it goes.


I will be happy to share:.


----------

